# Sermon Recommendations For Revelation 1-3



## StevieG (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if you have any good suggestions for sermon series looking at the 1st 3 chapters of Revelation?

Preferably something that I can listen to, but I would still be interested in any written recommendations. 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Oct 26, 2020)

The first volume of the new edition of Durham on Revelation covers chapters 1-3. You can pick up the new critical text or it is available in old not so critical editions online (lacks the manuscript texts recently discovered of Durham's lectures for instance). See Reformation Heritage Books, https://www.heritagebooks.org/produ...velation-lectures-on-chapters-1-3-durham.html


StevieG said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was wondering if you have any good suggestions for sermon series looking at the 1st 3 chapters of Revelation?
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Charles Johnson (Oct 26, 2020)

I haven't read this part of his works yet, so I can't comment on it, but William Perkins has sermons on the first three chapters of Revelation.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwithnell (Oct 26, 2020)

Sinclair Ferguson did a wonderful series on Revelation available on Sermon Audio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Romans922 (Oct 26, 2020)

BEST David Silversides from N. Ireland: https://www.sermonaudio.com/search.asp?subsetitem=Revelation&subsetcat=bible&keyword=Rev_David_Silversides&SpeakerOnly=true&includekeywords=&ExactVerse=

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JTB.SDG (Oct 26, 2020)

John Stott deals with these chapters in his book, What Christ Thinks of the Church.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StevieG (Oct 26, 2020)

Thanks for getting back to me with these suggestions. I'll be checking them out tomorrow.


----------

